# Santa Monica Pier Meet



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

All Nissans welcome. If seriously interested post a reply so I can get this taken care of and we can all meet up.

Post back A.S.A.P.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when and what time?

i live about an 30-45 min away so i like to meet new nissan people...


----------

